# Copeton Dam Jan 3rd-6th



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am heading to Inverell for a few days to see my old man and this time I will be taking my Kayak as well. The plan was to spend a couple of days fishing and exploring Copeton Dam. I Have never fished there before, so was wondering if there are some local AKFF's members who would like to join me or someone who has fished there before that could give me some advice?

Merry Xmas

Ben


----------

